

I switched back from iPhone to Nokia Symbian - dirktheman
http://www.dirktheman.com/tech/2013/10/21/I-switched-back-from-iphone-to-nokia-symbian.html

======
pedromanacas
Funny, 2 years ago I switched back from an iPhone 3GS (after 2 years using it)
to a Nokia C1, a candy bar feature phone.

I wouldn't go back to a smartphone.

I get 1 week battery life.

I can browse the web on opera mini over Edge network and its really fast (ok,
the experience is limited, but its fine for reading the news and you get an
instantaneuos back buton page load...)

I can do email facebook, irc via jar apps in an emergency.

Maps are challenging but if im really lost and have some adress reference i
can find my way.

I get no distractions with notifications or app updates or any of that crap
(yes i know you can turn them off on any smartphone...but do you?)

It fits in my pocket and doesnt feel like a slab when i sit down.

The only downside i can think of is that in 2 years ive lost 3 chargers... it
takes so many days to drain the battery sometimes that i loose my chargers
when i go on holidays or on house cleanups...

~~~
dirktheman
Yes, It's a lot better than I expected it to be. My biggest gripe is browsing
the internet, it's just impossibly slow...

~~~
pedromanacas
There's an interesting phenomenon where I live (Lisbon, Portugal) the
smartphone market just boomed during the past 12 months and while the 3G and
4G networks are still quite speedy (not overcapacity yet) hardly anyone is on
the edge network anymore , couple that with the efficient browsing provided by
the operamini proxy and you get a really satisfactory browsing experience.

------
MrBra
Don't know which version of Symbian your Nokia phone uses, but a friend of
mine owning a Nokia (with Symbian v5) showed me a couple of really good apps
for the age of these phones, including a really well thought nice and
functional Twitter client called Gravity (paid), UC Browser (free, with lots
of features) and UC Video for playing divx and other video formats not
playable with phone's default video player. Hopefully they are available for
your phone too?

~~~
dirktheman
Thanks! I will give them a try!

